#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-31
<cqfd93> salut teolemon, le travailleur de force !
<teolemon> j'ai un peu de mal à dormir
<teolemon> et je viens de lancer les nocturnes de chopin
<teolemon> donc ce n'est pas prêt de s'arrêter
<teolemon> ^^
<cqfd93> quel programme !
<cqfd93> plus je valide dans universe, plus il en reste, c'est l'effet "tout montparnasse" !
<cqfd93> +tour
<teolemon> il y a même des programmes pour suivre des satellites...
<cqfd93> :-)
<teolemon> on devrait faire un tumblr avec les paquets les plus loufoques
<teolemon> un langage de programmation structuré portugais
<teolemon> G-Portugol
<cqfd93> ;-)
<teolemon> command-line tool to typeset Gregorian chant
<teolemon> ><
<teolemon> je suis déçu qu'il n'y ait pas aussi une version GTK et Qt ^^
<cqfd93> c'est pointu !  Sûrement utile seulement à son auteur qui s'est dit "ça n'existe pas, j'en ai besoin, je le fais"...
<teolemon> la beauté du libre :-)
<cqfd93> yup!
 * cqfd93 se régale en écoutant The Lord of the Rings Symphony
<teolemon> http://avbyte.bandcamp.com/album/avbyte-volume-2
<teolemon> ils font des comédies musicales chaque semaine
<teolemon> je te conseille leur chaîne youtube
<cqfd93> faudra que j'aille voir ça, mais pas ce soir !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-03
<YoBoY> bonjour
<teolemon> hej
<teolemon> nouvelle version d'universe en cours d'upload
<teolemon> avec une brouette de corrections
<teolemon> meeting des traducteurs dans 12 minutes
<YoBoY> ou ?
<YoBoY> -meeting ?
<YoBoY> bonne année :)
<teolemon> on l'a pe manqué
<teolemon> j'ai noté 1800UTC
<teolemon> mais le google calendar est pas d'accord
<cqfd93> salut tout le monde !
<cqfd93> bonne année !
<teolemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/Next
<teolemon> bonne année :-)
<cqfd93> 18h utc, ça fait quoi en heure française ?
<teolemon> je suis sur ubuntu-meeting et sur ubuntu-translators
<teolemon> 20h ?
<teolemon> je checke
<teolemon> http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_UTC.aspx
<teolemon> 17h utc
<teolemon> dans une heure alors
<teolemon> ça nous laisse juste le temps de passer devant les espagnols ^^
<YoBoY> il n'est que 16h54 UTC
<cqfd93> on n'en est pas loin
<cqfd93> 9h54am ici ;-)
<YoBoY> teolemon, tu devrais te rajouter une horloge utc, ça aide ;)
<cqfd93> et c'est l'heure du petit dej'
<cqfd93> il est où ce meeting ?
<cqfd93> dans les réglages de l'horloge, "fuseaux horaires d'autres lieux", on a par défaut "UTC"
<cqfd93> c'est pas chouette Ubuntu ?
<YoBoY> c'est toujours activé chez moi ça :)
<cqfd93> je ne l'avais jamais remarqué
<teolemon> re
<cqfd93> re
<teolemon> c'est sur ubuntu-translators j'ai l'impression
<cqfd93> j'y go
<cqfd93> encore le temps de valider quelques bricoles
<zetophe> bonjour
<cqfd93> salut !
<zetophe> j"aimerais participer à l'évolution de ubuntu
<zetophe> comment faire ?
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> tu t'intéresses aux traductions ?
<teolemon> c'est un moyen simple et vachement efficace d'améliorer Ubuntu
<zetophe> oui entre autre, mais  aussi au devellopement
<zetophe> developpement pardon ...
<cqfd93> nous, on peut seulement te guider pour la traduction
<zetophe> ok c'est un bon début
<cqfd93> il y a beaucoup à faire :-)
<teolemon> ou alors tu peux essayer de prendre des taches techniques
<teolemon> de maintenance des traductions
<teolemon> mais il faut avoir pas mal de temps libre
<teolemon> sinon, tu as des traductions concernant le développement
<zetophe> c'est peut etre ce qui  va manqué un peu ...
<teolemon> qui sont un bon moyen de mélanger les deux
<zetophe> oui sympa
<teolemon> on a la documentation de Quickly
<teolemon> et la documentation serveur
<cqfd93> il est vrai que pour certaines traductions, on aurait besoin de connaître aussi au moins le jargon des développeurs
<zetophe> où les trouve t-on ?
<teolemon> qui ont besoin d'amour :-)
<zetophe> :-)
<zetophe> je peut peut etre aider, je suis developpeur et ai de bonne notion d'anglais technique
<teolemon> les guidelines ainsi que les liens sont sur http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr
<teolemon> les liens vers les doc techniques sont sur http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/raring
<teolemon> le Server Guide est au milieu de la page
<teolemon> et Quickly un peu plus bas
<zetophe> ok je vais étudier tout ça merci ! je file a +
<cqfd93> houlà ! http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/raring a besoin d'être mis à jour !!!
<teolemon> j'ai le premier morceau sur https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFrenchTranslators/Status
<teolemon> le souci, c'est de filter ce qui est amont avant de l'utiliser
<teolemon> donc j'ai mis à jour les compteurs des paquets qui n'ont pas bougé
<teolemon> mais pas supprimé ceux qui ont disparu
<teolemon> ni ajouté les nouveaux
<teolemon> oups
<teolemon> wrong link
<teolemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFrenchTranslators/StatusUbuntu
<teolemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFrenchTranslators/StatusUbuntu2
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-04
<teolemon> sur les ddtp, si vous trouvez des trucs qui pourraient être remplacés en masse, balancez le sur le chan
<teolemon> Fixations
<teolemon> emballage
<teolemon> "un wrapper Python'
<teolemon> majuscule à interface
<teolemon> transition vers nouveau nom de package
<teolemon> Les demandes de la bibliothèque
<YoBoY> genre les [nbsp]: ? :)
<teolemon> j'ai des soucis avec les nbsp:
<teolemon> il m'ajoute un / à la con
<teolemon> mais oui
<cqfd93> j'ai fair.t quelques remplacements des derniers jours, le dernier en date "plugin" et "plug-in" par "greffon"
<teolemon> j'en suis à la 4ème ou 5ème passe
<cqfd93> mais impossible de tout remplacer
<teolemon> j'ai vu ça :-)
<teolemon> pour info, on est on track pour le moment
<teolemon> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmZ-7cB-sMWOdF9WSEFoUnhkMmdMRW1TUWNPNTdkemc#gid=2
<teolemon> ça risque de dérailler à un moment
<teolemon> mais ça tient tjs le coup
<YoBoY> un / ?
<teolemon> j'ai pas réessayé
<teolemon> j'avais insérer un truc à la con
<teolemon> je vais être assez agressif dans les remplacements de ce soir
<teolemon> histoire qu'on puisse en valider un paquet
<YoBoY> c'est quoi ta règle pcre pour le faire ?
<YoBoY> ton expression régulière pardon
<teolemon> none
<YoBoY> hum…
<teolemon> je fais sur un replace all
<teolemon> juste
<YoBoY> double hum…
<YoBoY> et ça coince pas avec les chaînes anglaises ?
<teolemon> je prends un mot français à côté
<teolemon> Site Web[nbsp]:
<YoBoY> tu peux m'envoyer un des .po sur lequel tu fais ça ?
<teolemon> ouais
<YoBoY> merci :)
<teolemon> je viens de demander un download
<teolemon> je t'envoie le lien dès qu'il arrive
<YoBoY> cool, le lien ira très bien alors ^^
<teolemon> si tu peux faire une belle regex sur les : d'uniquement la VF
<YoBoY> tu réinjectes ce .po dans le projet fictif après ?
<teolemon> alors là :-)
<teolemon> da
<YoBoY> je ne promets rien
<teolemon> tu fais gagner des dizaines d'heure avec une simple expression régulière :-)
<teolemon> si tu spottes des trucs futés à automatiser
<teolemon> ne te prive pas :-)
<teolemon> dans tous les cas on a aussi les anciennes suggestions qui apparaissent
<YoBoY> ba dans la même veine il y a les «»;!? ;)
<teolemon> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/127599500/ddtp-ubuntu-universe_ddtp-ubuntu-universe-fr.po
<teolemon> et les  /
<teolemon> avec des espaces intercalaires
<teolemon> PHP / MySQL
<cqfd93> dans certains cas les espaces avant / sont nécessaires
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/ddtpUbuntu
<teolemon> j'ajoute à la liste sur le framapad
<teolemon> voilà
<teolemon> j'en ai mis un paquet partiellement ou pas du tout corrigés sur le Framapad
<teolemon> globalement, tout mot anglais dans msgtrs est suspect
<teolemon> je viens de restructurer le framapad pour le rendre plus linéaire
<teolemon> et plus clair pour les autres équipes
<teolemon> mail envoyé sur ubuntu-translators
<teolemon> j'espère que ça va motiver d'autres équipes en plus des NL et DE
<YoBoY> bon j'arrive à rien :]
<YoBoY> (du moins j'arrive pas à faire ce que je veux
<YoBoY> )
<cqfd93> tu essayes d'utiliser du regex ,
<cqfd93> ?
<cqfd93> pour faire un remplacement en masse dans un .po, je commence par en extraire les seules chaînes qui pourraient en avoir besoin :
<cqfd93> exemple :
<cqfd93> msggrep --msgid -F -e 'chaîne en anglais reherchée' fichier-source.po -o fichier-destination.po
<cqfd93> ensuite j'édite fichier-destination.po avec gedit et je l'uploade sur ddtp automation
<cqfd93> reste plus qu'à valider le fichier et attendre qu'il soit importé (quelques minutes en général)
<YoBoY> bon j'ai faim et j'ai pas d'idées ^^
<cqfd93> bon ap' !
<YoBoY> merci
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-05
<teolemon> on devrait avec des suggestions automatisées pour le packaging guide dans quelques minutes
<teolemon> je viens d'importer des suggestions automatisées pour le packaging guide
<teolemon> mais ça ne passe pas en suggestions
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/automatedsuggestionspackagingsuide/trunk/+imports
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-06
<teolemon> c'est bon les suggestions apparaissent correctement sur https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide
<teolemon> des nouveautés sur http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/raring
<teolemon> hej
<cqfd93> hello!
<teolemon> je viens d'uploader des suggestions pour le marketing guide à l'instant
<teolemon> ça devrait pas tarder à arriver sur https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-adk/trunk/+pots/adk/fr/+translate
<teolemon> upload terminé en amont https://translations.launchpad.net/autosuggestionsmktguide/
<YoBoY> yo
<cqfd93> yo
<teolemon> yo
<YoBoY> teolemon, remarque, pourquoi créer à chaques fois un nouveau projet ? c'est pas possible de mettre tout dans le même ?
<teolemon> pas essayé
<teolemon> ça prend 2/3 min à chaque fois
<teolemon> je pense qu'on peut optimiser le process
<teolemon> notemment si on veut prendre en charge plusieurs langues
<teolemon> via les fonctionnalités d'import à partir du code source
<YoBoY> je demande parce que si pour caques projets où on veut faire ça on se crée un nouveau projet… ça va vite être de la polution ^^
<teolemon> ça pollue quoi ?
<teolemon> tu me titilles sur un sujet sensible :-)
<teolemon> ce ne sont que des octets sur un serveur :-)
<teolemon> mais oui sur le principe
<teolemon> ça pollue les résultats de recherche de LP peut-être
<teolemon> j'essaie pour les suivants de faire comme ça
<teolemon> notemment, quelqu'un voudrait-il tenter sa chance sur les paquets ubuntu ?
<teolemon> libvirt gcc and co ?
<teolemon> c'est 4/5 paquets de 5000 lignes chacunes
<teolemon> invisibles pour la majorité des utilisateurs
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/raringautomatedsuggestions
<teolemon> j'ai passé l'équipe en admin de tous les projets
<YoBoY> ça pollue launchpad avec des projets sans réel contenus
<YoBoY> et oui ça peut polluer les recherches aussi
<teolemon> je grouperai à l'avenir, pour la satisfaction de savoir qu'il y a quelques projets vides de moins sur Launchpad :-)
<teolemon> (c'était du troll gratuit ^_^)
